# Problème partitionnement Bootcamp pour install W10



## IngesonRadio (28 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
mon iMac fin 2013 tourne sous Mojave 10.14.5
J'avais une partition Bootcamp jusqu'alors mais que j'ai effacé puisque l'ordinateur ne voulait plus faire booter Windows dessus (écran noir)
J'ai donc effacé complètement la partition Bootcamp pour la réinstaller avec W10.
Problème sur le logiciel Bootcamp, lors du partitionnage pour allocation Espace disque Bootcamp. Le process s'engage puis s'arrête en affichant la prompt suivante :
*"Une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l'erreur".*
J'ai donc rebooté la machine en Cmd+R, exécuté un SOS disque du HD. Mais rien n'y fait. Je suis au point mort.
Je sais en lisant les nombreux forums que le souci vient du partitionnement apfs, format extrêmement récent.
je vous envoie l'info Terminal de mes disques si jamais vous arrivez à déchiffrer le contenu :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                            SIZE                  IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB       disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                                     209.7 MB        disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                          SIZE                  IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                                       209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                           SIZE                  IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

En vous remerciant de votre aide .....


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir *Ingesonradio*

Tu as un iMac avec 2 disques : SSD de *121 Go* & HDD de *3 To*. Les 2 associés au niveau de leurs partitions principales par un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (on sait alors que Mojave - introducteur de ce type *apfs* de Fusion Drive - est installé). Il y a *1,6 To* d'occupation de *Macintosh HD*. Aucune partition en-dessous de la partition *apfs* --> n'est présente sur le HDD (le seul disque partitionnable en cas de Fusion Drive).

Une erreur dans l'*apfs* bloque apparemment la recréation d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie : le *Conteneur apfs* > puis ses 4 volumes dans l'ordre d'indexage

Poste l'affichage complet retourné > mais effectue ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juin 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac

je te remercie d'avance pour ton aide. J'ai donc fait ce que tu m'as demandé et je te copie le résultat de l'instruction de vérification :


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 19
Checking snapshot 2 of 19
Checking snapshot 3 of 19
Checking snapshot 4 of 19
Checking snapshot 5 of 19
Checking snapshot 6 of 19
Checking snapshot 7 of 19
Checking snapshot 8 of 19
Checking snapshot 9 of 19
Checking snapshot 10 of 19
Checking snapshot 11 of 19
Checking snapshot 12 of 19
Checking snapshot 13 of 19
Checking snapshot 14 of 19
Checking snapshot 15 of 19
Checking snapshot 16 of 19
Checking snapshot 17 of 19
Checking snapshot 18 of 19
Checking snapshot 19 of 19
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```

A toi de jouer, Docteur. Que lis tu dans ces codes ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Il n'y a aucune erreur dans l'*apfs*. Mais...

... tu as *19* *snapshots* : instantantanés du volume *Macintosh HD* > qui archivent chacun une image de ce volume figée dans le temps > et verrouillent les blocs portant les fichiers correspondants à l'état : "occupé". Même si tu as ensuite supprimé des fichiers qui résidaient sur ces blocs.​
- comme les blocs d'écriture verrouillés par les *snapshots* peuvent se balader partout dans la partition *apfs* du HDD (seule susceptible de repartition) > y compris en queue de blocs de cette partition => un repartitionnement est de ce fait impossible. D'ordinaire en effet un mécanisme de clonage interne des écritures des blocs mal placés => sur des blocs de haut de partiiton s'effectue --> afin de ménager une bande continue de blocs libres en fin de partition. Ici --> ce mécanisme est bloqué par les *snapshots*.​
=> on tient peut-être là la raison du blocage du repartitionnement.

----------

Pour fermer le robinet à *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine*. Décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

----------

Pour supprimer les *snapshots* actuels > passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin.
----------

Quand c'est fait > passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* existants

Est-ce que tu as obtenu un retour ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juin 2019)

Oui j'ai obtenu rien du tout sur la dernière instruction
Mais il semble qu'il ait bien purgé les snapshots du Timemachine...
Je devrais avoir obtenu quelque chose ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Alors il n'y a plus de *snapshots*. Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juin 2019)

Voici le résultat :

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   3.1T   1.5T   1.6T    49% 2152603 9223372036852623204    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Tu as récupéré *100 Go* : *1,5 To* d'occupation de *Macintosh HD* contre *1,6 To* précédemment.

On va faire un test manuel de repartitionnement. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2.5t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive à *2,5 To* > et crée en fin de HDD un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *500 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Note : le repartitionnement peut durer un bout de temps.


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juin 2019)

Oui en effet Macomaniac !  ça fait 42 minutes et on en est à 58% de partitionnement.
Je me dis qu'il le fait lentement mais avec amour... 



macomaniac a dit:


> Note : le repartitionnement peut durer un bout de temps.


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juin 2019)

Les nouvelles ne sont pas forcément très bonnes.
Le partitionnement s'est interrompu. Et voici le retour des codes :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 621 506 297 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 378 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 550 214 758 400 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 2 378 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49157
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

A toi, Macomaniac.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Un disque de *3 To* > dans un attelage Fusion Drive > de type *apfs* encore => ce n'est pas évident à repartitionner. Peut-être FileVault est-il activé de surcroît ?

- passe la commande :

```
fdesetup status
```


qui affiche le statut de FileVault

Poste le retour.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Hello Macomaniac
voici le résultat de commande : _*FileVault is Off.*_
Est ce que mon ordinateur ne serait pas trop vieux, ou bien mon disque dur dans un sale état ?
J'ai commencé à clôner mon HD avec Carbon Copy, le process a bloqué au bout de 50 Go de copié. J'ai du redémarrer au bouton....    
Je m'attends à faire table rase de mon disque dur de démarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

FileVault est désactivé.

Tu peux passer les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil verifyDisk disk0
diskutil verifyDisk disk1
```


qui vérifient les 2 disques

Poste les retours.

Question : tu n'as pas déjà une sauvegarde intégrale des *1,5 To* de données de *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Voici la réponse des vérification de volumes :

```
Started partition map verification on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking the partition map size
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map verification on disk0
```

Réponse : Non, je suis en train de la faire. J'avais des sauvegardes Time Machine mais je n'ai plus confiance en cette plateforme ... Carbon Copy Cloner est mieux, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Oui : les clones de CCC sont très bons. Je n'utilise que des clones faits par ce logiciel.

Mais tu en as pour des heures afin de cloner *1,5 To*. Si tu veux > je peux te passer une commande à exécuter dans le Terminal --> qui empêchera ton Mac de dormir pendant le clonage.

Le *disk0* est sans erreur.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : les clones de CCC sont très bons. Je n'utilise que des clones faits par ce logiciel.
> 
> Mais tu en as pour des heures afin de cloner *1,5 To*. Si tu veux > je peux te passer une commande à exécuter dans le Terminal --> qui empêchera ton Mac de dormir pendant le clonage.
> 
> Le *disk0* est sans erreur.


Ah oui je te remercie de me donner la commande.
Et sinon concernant notre affaire de partitionnement ? Quelle est le résultat de ton analyse ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Je peux pas dire pour le repartitionnement.

- j'ai eu un cas très récemment sur les forums qui ressemblait au tien : Fusion Drive *apfs* dans un iMac avec un SSD de *121 Go* et un HDD de *3 To* aussi. Dans cet autre cas > les repartitionnements n'arrivaient pas à dépasser des tranches de *200 Go* à *300 Go* - sans que l'*apfs* ne comporte d'erreur. Il a fallu supprimer le Fusion Drive par une commande qui reconstruit dans la foulée un Fusion Drive à l'ancienne (type *CoreStorage*) > puis réinstaller Mojave (ce qui a converti le Fusion Drive à un type *apfs*). Alors les repartitionnements ont été débloqués popur de grandes tailles.​
Je subodore dans ton cas une pareille défaillance. Qui ne viendrait pas de tes disques > mais de la capacité de l'*apfs* à gérer un HDD de très grande taille (*3 To*) dans un Fusion Drive. Si ce Fusion Drive a été créé directement au lieu d'être converti depuis une version *CoreStroage*. Bref : une logistique boguée de l'*apfs*.

----------

Comme tu as un énorme paquet de données --> concentre-toi d'abord sur le clonage. Je suppose que la table de partition du disque du DDE est bien *GUID* ? --> pour que le clone soit démarrable ensuite.

Tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


la commande donne une impression de "fermeture éclair" du Terminal. Mais ce n'est que la conclusion d'un processus éclair qui consiste : *a)* à lancer un processus *caffeinate* qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir à aucun niveau > *b)* à détacher ce processus du *terminal* ouvert pour qu'il survive à sa fermture > *c)* à quitter l'application Terminal et par là le *terminal* qui était ouvert.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Merci à toi pour l'analyse que je partage également.
En revanche la copie est déjà en cours, est ce que t'a commande "fermeture éclair" ne va pas interférer et faire même foirer la copie ? [ Il continue celle qu'il avait commencé hier soir et qui s'était interrompue intempestivement (peut-être à cause de l'économiseur d'écran) ]


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Pas de problème à passer la commande alors que CCC est en train de cloner. Il n'y a pas d'interférence.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je peux pas dire pour le repartitionnement.
> Je suppose que la table de partition du disque du DDE est bien *GUID* ? --> pour que le clone soit démarrable ensuite.



La réponse à ta question sur le GUID :


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Je l'ai effectuée.



macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de problème à passer la commande alors que CCC est en train de cloner. Il n'y a pas d'interférence.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

*Macomaniac* , j'ai une question. Maintenant qu'on est sûr qu'il va falloir
1/ Défaire le Fusion Drive
2/ le refaire
3/ le formater en apfs
4/ Réinstaller Mojave et la sauvegarde CCC,
Est ce qu'à l'étape 4, la copie exacte du Clône sur le Macintosh HD prendra AUTANT de temps que dans le sens inverse ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Oui : même vitesse au retour qu'à l'aller pour le clonage.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

La copie clône de mon HD est achevée après près 10h de copie lente et acharnée.
En revanche, il me dit que 69 fichiers n'ont pu être copiés parce qu'ils étaient situés sur une partie endommagée du disque dur.
Est ce que cette partie restera ad vitam même si on défait et refait le Fusion Drive en afps ? Ou bien ce secteur du HD est définitivement mort ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau.

Je ne sais pas dire si ton HDD de *3 To* commence à montrer des signes de défaillance.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Voici :

```
Filesystem                                                                            Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1                                                                          3.1T   1.4T   1.7T    47% 2149814 9223372036852625993    0%   /
devfs                                                                                 203k   203k     0B   100%     686                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2s4                                                                          3.1T   2.1G   1.7T     1%       1 9223372036854775806    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts                                                                              0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home                                                                           0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk4s1                                                                          3.0T   1.5T   1.5T    49% 2140465 9223372036852635342    0%   /Volumes/SAUVEGARDE IMAC
com.bombich.ccc.73DBEDE7-D3D5-4854-8C9B-FAD3C18AE648.2019-06-29-164446@/dev/disk2s1   3.1T   1.4T   1.7T    47% 2149776 9223372036852626031    0%   /private/tmp/16777223@190629164446
```



macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Ton clone a l'air complet -->

- peux-tu démarrer dessus ? => tu redémarres > avec "*alt*" pour obenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > tu choisis le volume : *SAUVEGARDE IMAC*  et tu démarres dessus.​


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Rafraîchis la page pour lire mon message précédent complet : il m'a échappé au postage à peine ébauché.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Je fais cela dès que j'ai encore passe une couche pour forcer à remettre les fichiers "mal lus".


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

D'accord. C'est à partir de la session du clone qu'on supprimera le Fusion Drive > qu'on le recréera etc.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Ca y est, Macomaniac, j'ai démarré depuis mon Clone Sauvegarde Imac. A toi.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> histoire de vérifier s'il n'y a pas eu de modification d'index d'appareils des disques suite à ce redémarrage.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Les voici :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         3.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume SAUVEGARDE IMAC         1.5 TB     disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      17.2 GB    disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Bon : tout est réglo. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resetFusion
```


cette commande introduite avec Mojave supprime le Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > et recrée un Fusion Drive de type rétrograde = *CoreStorage*. Ce à condition que le Mac possède 2 disques internes : un SSD & un HDD > associés en mode Fusion Drive *apfs*. Ce qui est ton cas.

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Il semble que ce soit un vrai succès:

```
Internally-located hardware disk devices known to the currently-running macOS:
Solid State                              (disk0)
Rotational                               (disk1)

Volume exported by partitions or storage systems hosted on the above devices:
Macintosh HD                             (disk2s1)

WARNING: All of the above will be erased
Do you want to continue? (Enter "Yes" to proceed to erase) Yes

Forcing unmount of all volumes on the solid-state (SSD) disk drive
Started on disk0
Finished on disk0
Forcing unmount of all volumes on the rotational (HDD) disk drive
Started on disk1
Finished on disk1
Partitioning the solid-state (SSD) disk drive
Started on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Finished on disk0
The partition that will become the solid-state Core Storage PV is disk0s2
Partitioning the rotational (HDD) disk drive
Started on disk1
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Finished on disk1
The partition that will become the rotational Core Storage PV is disk1s2
Creating a Core Storage Logical Volume Group
Started
Unmounting disk0s2
Touching partition type on disk0s2
Adding disk0s2 to Logical Volume Group
Unmounting disk1s2
Touching partition type on disk1s2
Adding disk1s2 to Logical Volume Group
Creating Core Storage Logical Volume Group
Switching disk0s2 to Core Storage
Switching disk1s2 to Core Storage
Waiting for Logical Volume Group to appear
Discovered new Logical Volume Group "9608B16A-40F6-4401-BD49-46B660E54DAF"
Finished
The new Core Storage LVG is 9608B16A-40F6-4401-BD49-46B660E54DAF
Adding a Logical Volume to the Core Storage Logical Volume Group
Started
Waiting for Logical Volume to appear
Formatting file system for Logical Volume
Initialized /dev/rdisk2 as a 3 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 245760k journal
Mounting disk
Finished
The new Core Storage LV is 3C916806-D6B5-4B59-A766-9832469DFEA3 (disk2)
Confirmed that your new volume "Macintosh HD" (disk2) is a Fusion Drive
Operation successful
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques --> qui va montrer le dispositif du Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            3.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 3C916806-D6B5-4B59-A766-9832469DFEA3
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         3.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume SAUVEGARDE IMAC         1.5 TB     disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      17.2 GB    disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Aucune erreur. À présent > on va recréer un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > par conversion (et donc pas par création directe).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list
```


la commande convertit le Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (ancien type) => à un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (nouveau type) > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

```
Converting the volume on disk2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2 backed via CoreStorage on disk0s2
This is a Fusion volume with an additional backer of disk1s2 which will be used as the secondary APFS Physical Store
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2 /dev/disk1s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Setting type of disk1s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Opening and closing disk1s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk2s1
Removed legacy booter partition disk0s3
Partition disk0s2 has been grown to reclaim booter space
Removed legacy booter partition disk1s3
Partition disk1s2 has been grown to reclaim booter space
Mounting APFS Volume disk2s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.2 MB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         3.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume SAUVEGARDE IMAC         1.5 TB     disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      17.2 GB    disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Parfait : tu as récupéré un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (mode : conversion). On effectue des tests sur cette structure vide -->

- passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie : *a)* le *Conteneur apfs* > *b)* le volume *Macintosh HD* (solitaire pour l'instant) => du nouveau Fusion Drive

Poste le retour.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Aucune erreur. À présent le test décisif -->

- passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *2 To* > et crée en queue de HDD une partition de *1 To* > portant un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 1 121 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 268 435 456 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 1 878 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 2189905728 sectors in 34217277 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3670091776 drv=0x80 bsec=2190440448 bspf=267328 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Parfait --> passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on admire le résultat.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.9 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                1.1 TB     disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.2 MB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         3.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume SAUVEGARDE IMAC         1.5 TB     disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      17.2 GB    disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                1.1 TB     disk1s3
```


montre que tu as même un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *1,1 To*

On remet la configuration à l'état de départ : passe la commande -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

```
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 1 121 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 3 000 383 225 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 3 000 382 197 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 1 878 876 930 048 to 3 000 383 225 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.2 MB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         3.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume SAUVEGARDE IMAC         1.5 TB     disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      17.2 GB    disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Parfait : ton nouveau Fusion Drive est malléalble comme de la pâte à modeler.

- question : est-ce que ton clone fonctionne bien ? --> c'est pour savoir si on peut effectuer un clonage à rebours direct...​


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

Si c'est la question, je ne vois aucune différence au fonctionnement que si c'était sur Macintosh HD ...
Je clône à rebours sur CCC de la même manière que j'avais fait le clône c'est ça ?



macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : ton nouveau Fusion Drive est malléalble comme de la pâte à modeler.
> 
> - question : est-ce que ton clone fonctionne bien ? --> c'est pour savoir si on peut effectuer un clonage à rebours direct...​


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


qui lance un processus *caffeinate* (qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir) en mode indépendant du *terminal* ouvert > puis ferme le Terminal dans la foulée.
----------

Cela fait > lance CCC et définis une nouvelle tâche telle que :

- *SOURCE* = *SAUVEGARDE IMAC*​
- *DESTINATION* = *Macintosh HD*​
- *SafetyNet* = *Désactivé*​
=> presse le bouton : "*Cloner*"

À la fin du clonage > CCC va créer dans le *Conteneur apfs* de destination --> les 2 volumes auxiliaires (*Preboot* & *Recovery*) nécessaires au démarrage du volume cloné *Macintosh HD*.

----------

Quand tout est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout est en ordre.​


----------



## IngesonRadio (29 Juin 2019)

OK je fais ça. Rendez vous après clonage.... demain sans doute


----------



## IngesonRadio (30 Juin 2019)

Le partitionnement sous utilitaire Bootcamp a eu lieu. Tout s'est bien passé.
Maintenant j'en suis à l'installation Windows. Manque de bol, je rencontre un problème d'installation / formatage NTFS sur la partition sur laquelle je souhaite installer W10
Message d'erreur classique : "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk is of the GPT partition style".
Macomaniac tu connais bien cette erreur et ce cas de figure je crois ?
Dois je reposer une question bouteille à la mer dans le bon fil ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Content déjà pour toi !

- pour ne pas avoir le message d'erreur cité > à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage --> tu ne dois pas choisir l'option : *Windows* (= installation de W-10 en mode *Legacy* ou "héritage") > mais l'option : *EFI Boot* (= installation de W-10 en mode *UEFI* ou "nouveau mode").​
- reste à savoir si ton Mac n'est pas trop ancien pour supporter une installation directe de W-10 en mode *UEFI*...​


----------



## IngesonRadio (30 Juin 2019)

Alors en mode EFI Boot, j'arrive jusqu'à la même fenêtre de partitionnement sous Installer Windows.
- Il demande de formater en NTFS et je formate en NTFS.
- Quand je demander à installer sur ma partition de 317 Go, il affiche en bas de fenêtre: "We couldn't create a new partition or locate an existing one. For more information, see the Setup lof files."


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

En ce qui concerne ce type de blocage du programme d'installation de Windows -->

- je ne peux plus te venir en aide. Car je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'ai jamais installé. C'est *Locke* en principe qui intervenait à ce sujet > mais il est absent des forums depuis plus d'un mois.​


----------



## IngesonRadio (30 Juin 2019)

Macomaniac,
je tenais à t'exprimer ma gratitude et ma profonde reconnaissance pour ce que tu as pu contribuer à m'aider. Grâce à toi j'en ai appris bien plus sur la gestion des disques sous afps,
établir un clône propre, et enfin pouvoir ajouter une partition sous bootcamp.
Je suis un peu bloqué sur ce problème de reconnaissance de partition pour y installer Windows 10. je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il ne veut pas la reconnaitre comme tel.
Y aurait-il une autre personne susceptible sur ce forum de m'apporter une réponse en expertise ?



macomaniac a dit:


> En ce qui concerne ce type de blocage du programme d'installation de Windows -->
> 
> - je ne peux plus te venir en aide. Car je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'ai jamais installé. C'est *Locke* en principe qui intervenait à ce sujet > mais il est absent des forums depuis plus d'un mois.​


----------



## IngesonRadio (1 Juillet 2019)

Macomaniac, salut. Suite de l'épisode d'installation de Windows 10 sur un 27" 3 To de fin 2013 avec partition Bootcamp sous Mojave et donc formaté en AFPS : c'est impossible. La preuve dans l'article ci-dessous.
https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/09/im...ble-apres-installation-de-macos-mojave-103696

le Format AFPS bloque sérieusement l'installation d'un W10 par Bootcamp sur ma machine...

Donc à partir de ce constat, deux possibilités :
1/ Faire migrer Mojave via CCC sur mon FusionDrive 3To en HFS+ puis recréer la partition Bootcamp
2/ M'aider à refabriquer le FusionDrive 3To en HFS+ et réinstaller HighSierra pour que je puisse recréer un Bootcamp puis installer tranquillement W10

Quelle solution te semble exploitable ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Le procédé 1) est le plus commode : démarrer sur le clone > passer la commande *diskutil resetFusion* pour rétrograder le Fusion Drive à une version *CoreStorage* (avec volume *Macintosh HD* terminal en format *jhfs+*) > cloner à rebours le clone => *Macintosh HD* sans changement de format. Installation de Windows alors.

- est-ce que ton clone est à jour ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (1 Juillet 2019)

mon clône n'a pas bougé...
mais est ce qui si je suis formaté en hfs+ l'utilitaire bootcamp me laissera refaire une partition bootcamp ? on ne retombera pas sur le problème précédent ?



macomaniac a dit:


> Le procédé 1) est le plus commode : démarrer sur le clone > passer la commande *diskutil resetFusion* pour rétrograder le Fusion Drive à une version *CoreStorage* (avec volume *Macintosh HD* terminal en format *jhfs+*) > cloner à rebours le clone => *Macintosh HD* sans changement de format. Installation de Windows alors.
> 
> - est-ce que ton clone est à jour ?​


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Le système de stockage *CoreStorage* (qui exporte un volume terminal en format *jhfs+*) --> supporte les repartitionnements. Il est géré par l'Assistant BootCamp. Mais je ne sais pas si l'installation de Windows 10 en mode *UEFI* (nouveau mode) sera validée.

Il y a 2 façons d'installer Windows 10 : en mode *UEFI* (nouveau mode) ou en mode *Legacy* (ancien mode). Le mode *Legacy* avec un Fusion Drive impliquant un HDD de *3 To* étant compliqué - compliqué à expliquer surtout > mais aussi complexe à mettre en place.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Salut macomaniac.
On est le 27 juillet et mon problème d'installation de partitionnement bootcamp pour installation W10 n'est toujours pas résolu.
Es tu toujours d'accord pour m'assister à repartitionner et reformater mon disque principal au format HFS ?
Mon clone est à jour (je tourne actuellement dessus)


macomaniac a dit:


> Le procédé 1) est le plus commode : démarrer sur le clone > passer la commande *diskutil resetFusion* pour rétrograder le Fusion Drive à une version *CoreStorage* (avec volume *Macintosh HD* terminal en format *jhfs+*) > cloner à rebours le clone => *Macintosh HD* sans changement de format. Installation de Windows alors.
> 
> - est-ce que ton clone est à jour ?​


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *IngesonRadio
*
Que veux-tu faire exactement ?

- passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques (dans une fenêtre de code) --> que je voie les configurations actuelles.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour MacoManiac
a l'heure actuelle, mon disque HD est en afps je souhaiterais supprimer la partition vide bootcamp et refonder un seul et même volume de 3To en HFS.
Puis refaire un bootcamp et réessayer d'installer W10 dessus.


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   8.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.7 TB     disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                347.5 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.5 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17      3.0 TB     disk4s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk4s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Tu es démarré sur le volume *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* ?

- tu veux réinitialiser le disque interne *disk2* de *3 To* (qui porte une partition *apfs* + un volume *Untitled* sans doute en *FAT-32*) ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

C'est exactement cela. Et refaire le FusionDrive de 3To en HFS


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *disk2s2* final :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk2 ; diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk1s2 disk2s2
```


la commande supprime le Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > réinitialise le HDD de *3 To* > réassocie les 2 partitions principales du *121 Go *et du *3 To* en un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*

Poste l'affichage retourné. Si tout se passe bien > tu devrais récupérer un *UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-nuémriques permettant de finaliser la recréation d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage*.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Avant de faire cela je te repasse la commande diskutil list pour être sûr qu'on parle des mêmes disques.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                347.5 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 51.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17      3.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Les index ne sont pas les mêmes dans ton dernier tableau. Alors voici la nouvelle commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1 ; diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
```


poste le retour

Question : d'où provenait le 1er tableau ? - il y avait un *8 Go Lacie *en 1ère position...


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les index ne sont pas les mêmes dans ton dernier tableau. Alors voici la nouvelle commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1 ; diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
> ...



Le disque Lacie 8 To est mon disque de travail Video que j'ai déconnecté.
Lors du premier tableau, j'étais encore démarré sur le MacintoshHD
Au temps pour moi ...


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Voici le code UUID : F86AD672-09ED-451C-8364-FD39B57DB451



macomaniac a dit:


> Les index ne sont pas les mêmes dans ton dernier tableau. Alors voici la nouvelle commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1 ; diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV F86AD672-09ED-451C-8364-FD39B57DB451 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100% ; diskutil list
```


la commande crée le *Volume Logique* porteur d'un volume *Macintosh HD* en format *jhfs+* > puis affiche le tableau global des disques

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Et voilà !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  3.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 0DB4F064-6D3C-4AEC-9E73-06A2A682AF37
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17      3.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
```



macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil coreStorage createLV F86AD672-09ED-451C-8364-FD39B57DB451 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100% ; diskutil list
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Ton Fusion Drive est reconstitué > dans le type *CoreStorage* (qui est le format originel du Fusion Drive).


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

C'est donc sur ce volume que je peux recloner ma sauvegarde (sur laquelle je tourne en ce moment) ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Pas directement > car si tu te contentes d'un clonage à rebours --> tu n'auras pas de recréation en queue de HDD d'une partition de secours *Recovery HD*. En remplacement de cette partition-ci -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
```


qui est celle du *booter* : logiciel de prédémarrage de la bande *CoreStorage* du HDD --> contribuant à l'exportation du *Volume Logique* portant *Macintosh HD*

pour créer à la place une partition de secours de *650 Mo* avec un volume *Recovery HD* (contenant le dossier de l'OS de secours) > il faut une opération complexe de coulisses qui clone aussi dans le nouveau volume *Recovery HD* le dossier du *booter* (contenu dans le volume *Boot OS X*) > à côté du dossier de l'OS de secours

_Mike Bombich_ (le développeur de Carbon Copy Cloner) --> a toujours jeté l'éponge en ce qui concerne la création d'une partition de secours (préservatrice du *booter* antérieur) sur le HDD d'un Fusion Drive

Donc il faut d'abord que tu réinstalles l'OS à destination de *Macintosh HD* (car le programme d'installation d'un OS sait effectuer la création d'une partition de secours avec conversion du *booter*) > puis que tu choisisses de récupérer à la fin les données du volume *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* -->

- quel est l'OS de *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* ? - as-tu un installateur de cet OS ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Ah non pas du tout.... je n'ai pas de
Pas d'installateur .... C'est Mojave .... je dois télécharger l'installateur de Mojave ? Et l'installer sur Macintosh HD ?
Comment je fais ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Mais ça ne va pas marcher ! -->

- car Mojave s'installe automatiquement en format *apfs*. Il va donc reconvertir le Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* => à un type *apfs* comme précédemment. Par ailleurs > je me demande si un OS Mojave cloné dans un volume *jhfs+* --> fonctionne.​
Il faudrait que tu installes High Sierra alors (sans récupérer de données) > et tu que tentes une installation *BOOTCAMP*. Si ça marche > tu fais la mise-à-niveau à Mojave et tu récupères tes données.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Je suis entièrement d'accord.
Je viens de stopper l'installation de Mojave sur MacintoshHD avant qu'il commence les dégats.
Tout va bien, le format est resté en HFS.
J'aimerais bien télécharger et installer High Sierra. Mais je n'ai pas de lien à télécharger et la procédure pour créer un boot ... ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Voici le lien pour télécharger un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra* (clique le lien rouge)☜

- comme tu ne pourras pas lancer l'installateur d'un double-clic depuis l'environnement postérieur de Mojave > il faut que tu configures une clé d'installation démarrable. *8 Go* ou plus de capacité : tu as ça ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Oui absolument j'ai une clef, de 32Gb


macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le lien pour télécharger un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra* (clique le lien rouge)☜
> 
> - comme tu ne pourras pas lancer l'installateur d'un double-clic depuis l'environnement postérieur de Mojave > il faut que tu configures une clé d'installation démarrable. *8 Go* ou plus de capacité : tu as ça ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Oups.
Petit problème ....
Comment je contourne ça ?




macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le lien pour télécharger un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra* (clique le lien rouge)☜
> 
> - comme tu ne pourras pas lancer l'installateur d'un double-clic depuis l'environnement postérieur de Mojave > il faut que tu configures une clé d'installation démarrable. *8 Go* ou plus de capacité : tu as ça ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Fausse alerte.
L'installeur High Sierra est bien dans mes Applications.
(capture d'écran à l'appui).
Je suis donc prêt à faire un bootable sur une clef USB.




macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le lien pour télécharger un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra* (clique le lien rouge)☜
> 
> - comme tu ne pourras pas lancer l'installateur d'un double-clic depuis l'environnement postérieur de Mojave > il faut que tu configures une clé d'installation démarrable. *8 Go* ou plus de capacité : tu as ça ?​


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Me revoici. Attache ta clé USB au Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Alors en t'attendant j'ai créé la clef bootable
et High Sierra est en train de s'installer à partir de cette même clef.
J'imagine que j'ai tout juste ?



macomaniac a dit:


> Me revoici. Attache ta clé USB au Mac > passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Ça marche...


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Et voilà. High Sierra installé.
Es tu d'accord que tant que l'OS est frais, je peux lancer un partitionnement Bootcamp de suite ?


macomaniac a dit:


> Ça marche...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

C'est ce qu'il vaut mieux à présent.


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Alors j'ai lancé l'utilitaire Bootcamp.
Et il s'interrompt et me dit qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur la clef.
Une clef à 32 Go ... ça m'étonne.
Any help ?



macomaniac a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il vaut mieux à présent.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Quels sont les paramètres actuels de la clé : table de partition / format de partition ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  3.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 0DB4F064-6D3C-4AEC-9E73-06A2A682AF37
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              30.8 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk5
```



macomaniac a dit:


> Quels sont les paramètres actuels de la clé : table de partition / format de partition ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Table *MBR* > partition *FAT-32* : je ne vois rien qui cloche.

- mais j'ignore le détail technique de l'installation de Windows (je n'utilise pas cet OS). Est-ce qu'il y a une capacité préconisée pour la clé ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

J'ai revu une ancienne conversation de ce forum datant de début janvier.
https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...de-creer-votre-disque-usb-demarrable.1311909/
Locke faisait référence à un article disant qu'il fallait une clef d'au moins 16 Go... (préco apple)
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
La mienne fait 32 Go ...


macomaniac a dit:


> Table *MBR* > partition *FAT-32* : je ne vois rien qui cloche.
> 
> - mais j'ignore le détail technique de l'installation de Windows (je n'utilise pas cet OS). Est-ce qu'il y a une capacité préconisée pour la clé ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (27 Juillet 2019)

Macomaniac excellente nouvelle :
J'ai récupéré une version de windows 8.1 que j'avais acheté pour bootcamper mon portable... Windows s'installe en ce moment même sur une partition toute belle appelée BOOTCAMP.
Je pense que demain j'aurai besoin de toi pour la migration de mes données CarbonClopyCleaner (sous Mojave) et éviter de retomber dans un format obligatoire APFS si jamais... j'aurai besoin de ton avis là dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Je vois que les choses ont avancé -->

- tu n'auras qu'à donner des nouvelles de ton Windows...​


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Mon Windows se porte très bien.
voici la nouvelle table de partition toute fraiche de ce matin :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.5 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                501.9 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.6 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 0DB4F064-6D3C-4AEC-9E73-06A2A682AF37
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```
Le but du jeu maintenant c'est de restaurer les données CCC depuis mon disque externe.
Mais problématique :
- l'OS de l'ordinateur est un High Sierra sur un système de fichiers HFS
- les données sont basées autour d'un Mojave qui systématiquement passe tout en apfs à la prochaine migration HighSierra -> Mojave..



macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que les choses ont avancé -->
> 
> - tu n'auras qu'à donner des nouvelles de ton Windows...​


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Avec le logiciel Winclone (payant) > tu pourrais envisager de faire un clone de ton actuel volume *BOOTCAMP* (sous forme d'un fichier-archive) > passer à un Fusion Drive *apfs* via Mojave > restaurer le fichier-archive au volume *BOOTCAMP* via Winclone pour réobtenir un Windows démarrable (si ce n'était pas le cas).

----------

Sinon > tu peux tester directement l'installation de Mojave + récupération de données => pour voir si ton Windows reste démarrable après ça


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

C'est garanti que ça marche .... ? je veux dire avec Winclone ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Je te conseille l'option B) d'abord -->

- réinstaller Mojave + récupération (ce qui implique une conversion à l'*apfs*) => et vérifier ensuite si Windows boote toujours. Option gratuite : tu ne peux que perdre du temps (mais l'Été est une saison où le temps ne se compte pas ) ...​


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Oui en effet. Surtout que jusque là, j'avais bien installé Mojave et le Boot avait bien suivi.... Windows ne bootait plus mais il avait déjà 3 ans d'install.... ok va pour Installer Mojave, conversion a AFPS et récupération.
Comment je fais la récup de donner ? je réinjecte le clone simplement. Je n'ai pas de sauvegardes Time Machine, que du CCC sur un disque...



macomaniac a dit:


> Je te conseille l'option B) d'abord -->
> 
> - réinstaller Mojave + récupération (ce qui implique une conversion à l'*apfs*) => et vérifier ensuite si Windows boote toujours. Option gratuite : tu ne peux que perdre du temps (mais l'Été est une saison où le temps ne se compte pas ) ...​


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

À la fin de l'installation de Mojave > le Mac va redémarrer -->

- si tu obtiens à un moment donné un écran te proposant de récupérer des données > coche l'option : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* en source (il faut que ton DDE soit branché au Mac avant le lancement de l'installation --> afin de permettre d'exécuter cette option si elle t'est proposée). Si tu as créé un compte d'utilisateur homonyme de celui de ton clone > et si l'Assistant de migration (qui gère la récupération) te demande si tu veux remplacer ton compte actuel --> tu acquiesces bien sûr.​
- si tu n'as pas d'écran de récupération > mais si ta session se réouvre dans ton compte neuf --> alors il faudra récupérer les données de *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* autrement & ultérieurement.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire comment ça s'est passé.


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

OK chef. Let's keep in touch...


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Alors, j'ai donc migré sous Mojave tout beau comme avant.
Le boot sur Windows se passe très bien. (Comme avant)
Voici le nouveau listing diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.5 TB     disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                501.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.6 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            15.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      17.2 GB    disk2s4
```

Par contre il ne m'a pas demandé de récupérer des données....
Je crains qu'il ne faille les récupérer maintenant. Dernière étape ....


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

J'aimerais effectuer un clonage à rebours de ma sauvegarde sur Macintosh HD.
Mais CCC me conseille d'effacer la destination.
J'imagine que ça va marcher, mais j'ai besoin de ton expertise technique pour le faire avant de m'avancer sur une bêtise...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Est-ce que ton *nomcourt* d'utilisateur dans *Macintosh HD* est le même que celui du volume *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* ? - en d'autres termes : est-ce que tu as créé dans *Macintosh HD* un compte homonyme de celui de ton DDE ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Je ne pense pas. Mais comment puis je le vérifier avec le terminal ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Est-ce que tu es dans ta session de *Macintosh HD* actuellement ou de *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Alors j'ai réussi à voir mon *nomcourt* avec l'instruction *whoami*, sur les deux volumes.
Et les deux noms courts sont identiques ... (conflit ?)
Je tourne en ce moment sous la sauvegarde.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Alors il ne devrait pas y avoir de conflit -->

- lance un clonage à rebours (*SOURCE* = *SAUVEGARDE IMAC 17* & *DESTINATION* = *Macintosh HD*). Mets bien *SafetyNet* sur : *Désactivé*.​
=> quand tout sera fini > redémarre sur *Macintosh HD*. Tu n'auras qu'à dire comment ça s'est passé.


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Après 3h53' de clonage à rebours,
le clône est enfin achevé.
Au premier démarrage, le mac met pas mal de temps à démarrer ...


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Alors bilan des courses
le boot se fait très bien sur Windows et sur Mac.
En revanche sur le système Mojave, j'ai pas mal de trucs qui déconnent...
L'accès aux fichiers iCloud par exemple, vider une corbeille, copier des fichiers de TImecapsule sur mon bureau ... c'est très bizarre.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Tu es sûr que l'utilisateur a vraiment le même nom d'un volume à l'autre ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

S'il s'agissait de mon nom accolé à mon prénom, oui c'était le même.
Est ce que ça ne serait pas du à de l'indexation qu'il est en train de refaire?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

C'est celui que tu vois affiché à la fin de l'invite de commande d'un *terminal* (juste avant le *$*).


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est celui que tu vois affiché à la fin de l'invite de commande d'un *terminal* (juste avant le *$*).


oui. dans les deux, c'était le même nom.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Lance le Terminal > et passe une commande du type :

```
sudo chown -R toto /Users/toto
```


où tu remplaces mes 2 *toto* (à leur localisation exacte) > par ton *nomcourt* agglutiné (tel qu'inscrit dans l'invite de commande du *terminal*)

la commande restaure l'utilisateur *toto* (= toi après substitution) > en propriétaire du dossier de compte *toto* (idem : nom substitué) et de tous ses contenus

=> est-ce que la commande est passée avec un retour ou rien ?


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Sisi c'est repassé avec plein de trucs...

```
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Dreamweaver CC 2018/fr_FR/Configuration/Shared/LiveEdit/ResponsiveAssets/bootstrap/bundle/css/bootstrap.css: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Dreamweaver CC 2018/fr_FR/Configuration/Shared/LiveEdit/ResponsiveAssets/bootstrap4/bundle/css/bootstrap-4.0.0.css: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Dreamweaver CC 2018/fr_FR/Configuration/Shared/LiveEdit/ResponsiveAssets/bootstrap3/bundle/css/bootstrap-3.3.7.css: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail-shared.plist: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.universalaccess.plist.gMfMfdZ: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.universalaccess.plist.rQ64Mpy: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.homed.notbackedup.plist: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.universalaccess.plist.A1MO9uo: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.universalaccess.plist: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Preferences/com.apple.homed.plist: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
chown: /Users/dimitriscapolan/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
```
etc etc etc ... je t'ai pas tout mis mais la machine a réagi


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Redémarre une fois > et réouvre ta session dans *Macintosh HD* -->

- est-ce que tu as l'impression d'une correction des problèmes ou rien ?​


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Oui globalement j'ai récupéré ma fluidité. Il a mis 1'30 a mettre le bureau et 2'00 au total pour que ça se stabilise.
J'ai l'impression qu'il a fait un genre d'indexation en tâche de fond qui le mobilisait pour plein de truc.
J'ai tout récupéré, accès à iCloud, aux dossiers, j'ai récupéré ma fluidité...
J'ai dégoté Winclone, est ce que ce serait pas intéressant que je fasse un clône de cette partition bootcamp quelque part en cas d'imprévu.
Et également un coup de logiciel "maintenance" pour réparer si jamais il y a eu dégat dans mon clone CCC ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Il y avait simplement un problème d'autorisations à restaurer sur ton dossier de compte. Il est possible aussi qu'il y ait une indexation de Spotlight qui s'active en toile de fond.

Tu peux effectivement faire un clone (qui doit être un fichier volumineux *Win.winclone*) > en le stockant où tu veux dans ton volume de démarrage (tu as de la place).

Tu vas voir à l'usage qui tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## IngesonRadio (28 Juillet 2019)

Merci Macomaniac de ta patience et de ton aide et de ton expertise.
Ce fut de longue haleine, mais ça y est j'ai à nouveau une bête de course pour travailler confortablement en audiovisuel.
Je te souhaite de bonnes vacances (j'espère que tu en prends).
Merci encore!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Content pour toi !

- et bonnes vacances aussi...​


----------

